# evergreen super tanker



## sunny91 (Apr 23, 2005)

for a big job.

bye.

sunny91


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

bloody hell, how much water can that thing take??


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2005)

I have actually done some reading about the 747 tanker. In theory, it's a good idea. BUT, tankers like that are mostly used where firetrucks have trouble getting, like steep canyons. The problem with the 747 is that the airplane is so big, there's no way it can get down low enough to make a difference. The retardant gets too dispersed to actually do alot of good.

It carries 24,000 gallons of water or retardant.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

can it take on more water from lakes and such?? because if it can't that's also a huge dissadvantage................


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 24, 2005)

for more détail about the super tanker.


http://www.evergreenaviation.com/supertanker/index.html


bye.

sunny91


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2005)

No, it's loaded from the ground. You need a helo or one of the Canadian "Super Scoopers" to be able to grab water without landing.


----------



## trackend (Apr 24, 2005)

I seem to remember hearing a tale about the remains of a swimmer being found in the middle of forest fire that had been doused by a super scooper


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes, it's an urban legend.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 24, 2005)

Yeah I've heard that one to. Wasn't he stuck in a tree or something?


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 24, 2005)

Whoops we posted at the same time. I thought it might have been an urban ledgend.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2005)

There are several variations on the story. WHen in doubt, visit snopes.com for the straight skinny. Here is the article from snopes on the diver story:

http://www.snopes.com/horrors/freakish/scuba.htm


----------

